# Boy VS. Girl. Which do YOU prefer?



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

For boys and girl GSD's. I have always had my heart set on girl dogs, just because I have only grown up with females, and have had only the BEST family dogs. But recently we got a male due to the passing of one of our beloved family pets, RIP Lucky Lady, and he is, though young, quite crazy. So, I just always think if I were to get another dog it would be a girl, but I have been searching far and wide (each pokemon to understand... the power thats INSIDE! *POKEMON theme song...) to find a good fit for my family, and I found him:1 year old AKC german shepherd

Purebred, comes with papers, VERY well obedient, and... 150... At this point I can't go to a breeder for personal reasons, so the price was excellent considering he comes with evidence he is from a breeder. I may just be a mad man, but the whole gender thing is just holding me back... I just see myself snuggling with my female GSD, and taking her for a walk. I am just asking you if I am crazy, and need a good knock in the head, or if you think I should stick with what I *think* I want. So, please pick which one you prefer, or just like more, and please comment and elaborate Thanks!!

**Poll didn't load, just say which one**


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait... wait... hold up... Noah? Did I miss something?

ETA value: Your mileage will vary. I've personally found my male to be much goofier, much more affable to a wider range of dogs, and much more willing to do his own thing. My females are all fiercely loyal and quite serious, but when they get goofy it is with great gusto.


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

I've always had females. They, to me, seem more loyal and clingy. But, I wouldn't completely rule out a dog just because of it's gender. A good dog is a good dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

marbury said:


> Wait... wait... hold up... Noah? Did I miss something?


I don't know? Am *I* missing something?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I don't know? Am *I* missing something?


I think people are confused because you were the 13 year old boy that was banned?? Right?


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Definitely a male. Male male male. 
I prefer them, I find them more loyal, and more of a "one- person" type dog. 
I had females before Jaxx and never bonded with them, but I had an almost immediate bond with Jaxx. I will have a boy next, THEN maybe a girl after tht. 
But, me thinking males are better is MY Opinion. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Aaaand I think you've asked this question before?? Possibly multiple times??


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> I think people are confused because you were the 13 year old boy that was banned?? Right?


That is correct...? I think the confusion is... why am I unbanned??? It was a temp ban, and the time off was needed. I am starting school now, and I am back in order like when I first joined I am going to make an apology thread in just a bit


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Aaaand I think you've asked this question before?? Possibly multiple times??


Don't believe I have asked this specific question. I know I have not asked the opinion of others on gender. I can check my posts though!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh boy....so did you get this dog?


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think you should discriminate based on gender. I've have many male dogs that were fantastic and cuddly and lovable. So far my female gsd doesn't like cuddling much but I suspect she will grow into it. It is all about how you raise them and socialize etc. I would recommend neutering to avoid behavioral issues such as marking, urge to mate, aggression, etc. many people here may disagree with that but I see testosterone based issues ALL The time at work when people come in with dogs they can't handle and need advice or drugs. (95 % unaltered). I just feel they are happier pets and more loyal without all the extra pressure of natural urges. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Oh boy....so did you get this dog?


I stated in my post that I am not sure about him, because of gender. I am finding out I may just be a fool!! Ha!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't want this to turn off track into a "Rate This Dog", but what do you think of this girl? Sable German Shepherd Puppy ; I am trying to find some at shelters, but the search isn't going, especially because I can't really visit any/most of them, and shelters don't provide a lot of information, unless in person. So, I think craigslsits might be easier because I can communicate with the owner, and really find out about the dog to know if it fits me and my family.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

So I take it your parents have changed their minds....again....and you can now get a another dog?

I prefer males, only because I don't like dealing with even one cycle of a female.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> So I take it your parents have changed their minds....again....and you can now get a another dog?
> 
> I prefer males, only because I don't like dealing with even one cycle of a female.


You guys took that a little too far. It was me who changed my mind about the breeds, but because my mother changed her mind one time (read my threads carefully) you guys are saying my parents changed their minds a lot. It was only my mom, and happened once. I am back, and hoping all can be forgiven, so I don't appreciate the rather sarcastic sounding responses. Though it is chat, I can't know for sure if you are being rude, but they are coming across as "Oh boy... he's back and is going to reek havoc on a dog". If you are not doing any of that than I am sorry


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know how true it is but a friend of mines who has owned, fostered, and trained many dogs told me that male dogs usually are more loyal and protective to a female owner while female dogs are usually more loyal and protective to the men of the house. Because of that I and remembering how my female dogs loved and listened ti my brother more than me when we were kids, I have only had male dogs and I wouldn't change that. Plus I like the size on a male dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to comment since I have a little bit of a different experience than others who have posted so far. With the exception of my 5 month old puppy, Abby, I have always had male dogs. My current male dog is super bonded to me, but he is also rather serious ( I usually read that males are a bit more goofy). He is very protective of me and my house. He is 50% gsd, so maybe his serious side comes from his daddy. My little girl that I got at the end of June LOVES everyone but is more bonded to me as well. I had thought she would bond with my husband more, but no, she still prefers me to him. She is very silly (although still a puppy). So far I have really enjoyed having a girl finally. She was spayed before we adopted her so I never will have to worry about her heat cycles. Also on walks, she is not that interested in sniffing where every single dog has peed. Don't get me wrong, she still will occasionally sniff, but my male seems only interested in sniffing EVERYTHING and peeing on everything. When I walk Abby, we just walk! She doesn't pee unless she really has to go and it is just a one time event on the walk.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Males for sure. Love my goofy boys... <3


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I've only had one gsd so far but I have a male and I adore him. I've owned female dogs of other breeds and there are things I like about females and things I like about males. My male is very affectionate and goofy, and loves to be petted all the time. My female dog is not necessarily LESS affectionate, it's just different. She would rather sit next to me and just be with me rather than me petting her all over. She's also much more focused than my male dog.


----------



## Diesel_Maminka (Sep 19, 2013)

I've had both genders for dogs (and horses) and I've always done better with males. 

But then again I've never gotten along with women either looool


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm a woman and I've never had a preference for male or female, but I also have spayed or neutered all pets by a year old, so it is possible that would change my opinion. I have never felt that one sex bonds more to me or my partner, and he says the same. But I do think that some people impose (human) gender stereotypes onto dogs in strange ways and that some people have a lot invested in believing their relationship with their dog is based on the dog's sex.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What genders are the current dogs in your house? Male/female?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer males, I find them a little more balanced temperament wise. But that doesn't mean I would overlook a female

It really does depend on the individual dog, go meet them and see how it goes

Also I would really stay away from Craigslist, good shelters and rescues have evaluated the dogs thoroughly and spayed/neutered, microchipped, health tested and treated before the dog is up for adoption. People on Craigslist are just selling a animal, most just want money and will say anything to get it so you really don't know what you might be getting into


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I prefer Females because they tend to roam less in searcj of love. Males will dig and do whatever they can to get out and track down the source of that Pheromone the gilrs in season are putting out. Girls on the other hand tend to stay home even if they do get out of the fenced area I usually find them sitting on the fron porch waiting patiently to get back in. So I tend to choose all females, all fixed, chipped and house broken. Since we only accept large breed dogs who they have trouble placing through the ASPCA or Pound that helps the dog and the pound doesn't have to put a pretty dog to sleep...Works great for everybody involved

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I like them both. My males are more goofy and, well, more like a man. More goofy, more apt to act first/think later,are more independent, take longer to mature, but more masculine, more protective and use their body/mass more. My girls seem to mature quicker. They're more sensitive, more clingy, seem to want to think things through and are more apt to ease into things, testing the water before they act. But they're also more emotional and moody at times. 

You take the good with the bad. It depends on your own household dynamics, your current dogs, etc.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

All my large breed dogs have always been female, we are getting our first large breed male next weekend. As for our little ones, we have two males and one female. The female is definitely our "special girl". Much moodier than our males. Our males are lovey dovey and our female well...lets just say she is one of a kind . She is actually the reason we are getting a male this go around. Her and our female GS were at constant odds.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I have only had female GSD's (2) but my next one will 100% be a male! I really wanted my current GSD to be a male but when we came across Zoey we fell in love and couldn't pass her up.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have both. I love all my dogs, but do prefer males. There is something about their presence that I love. They TAKE UP a room when they enter. I love that. 

My girls are actually more snugly than my boys. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> My girls are actually more snugly than my boys.


I second this. My male GSD will come and check in before bed, maybe plop down for a pet. Then go off on his own and sleep by the fan. My other male (not a GSD) won't even check in. He'll just curl up under my beside table and that's that. Both my adult females sleep in bed with me, preferably spooning if they can fit.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> My girls are actually more snugly than my boys.


Yep, while the males I've had have no problem sleeping beside me or snuggling when they feel like it but it's not a priority for them and they're just content being in the same room. The females are not content unless they're touching or ON me if they can.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Male. Always.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> My girls are actually more snugly than my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Most definitely.


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> My girls are actually more snugly than my boys.


Really? My girl wont sit still for more then 10 seconds before trying to get off my lap or couch or bed or anything...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive had both.I dont know how much is gender specific roles and how much is the individual dog. Daisy while not the most obedient never wanted us out of her sight. Lucky is a shadow but Daisy was more attuned to me. Chevy and Thunder are like Lucky.Thunder personality is if you go to the basement I got to go to ,are you going to work ? Ok Ill go. Lucky is very affectionate ,as was Daisy, Thunder and Chevy. Actually Dodger who was a big guy was a lap dog with the ladies. Lucky is a lady's man ,he prefers being with women. Daisy preferred males and the girls prefer women . I think that alot of that is how they were raised.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I strongly prefer females as foster dogs, because Pongu _hates_ other males so it's much less hassle to introduce a female foster.

My next personal dog will be a male, though. In the past there's been no real reason for this -- Dog Mob is all-male just by happenstance, it wasn't anything I deliberately planned -- but I can keep an intact male and I cannot keep an intact female, and Imaginary Future Puppy is meant to have a chance at being a breeding prospect, so a boy it'll be.

In terms of personality I haven't noticed any consistent difference between genders. Each dog is its own individual.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Merciel said:


> I strongly prefer females as foster dogs, because Pongu _hates_ other males so it's much less hassle to introduce a female foster.
> 
> My next personal dog will be a male, though. In the past there's been no real reason for this -- Dog Mob is all-male just by happenstance, it wasn't anything I deliberately planned -- but I can keep an intact male and I cannot keep an intact female, and Imaginary Future Puppy is meant to have a chance at being a breeding prospect, so a boy it'll be.
> 
> *In terms of personality I haven't noticed any consistent difference between genders. Each dog is its own individual.*


I agree, for me it's really a pure "maintenance" issue (the cycles), as to why I prefer males. In all the rescues and dog-club examples I've worked with, there are plenty of cases of every type of personality in males and females. Like others are saying females are more cuddly...until I got my male corgi, I had mostly all female dogs growing up. My male corgi is the most cuddly dog in the world! He would sleep velcro-ed to my leg all night long if I let him...but I don't like dogs in bed when I am trying to sleep.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I prefer males, but have also had females that were just as good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly is the 2nd female I've had since being an adult. My husband is not very involved with our dogs, although he loves them, so its been me and my daughter(s) and the dogs. We try to be feminine and generally like a girly vibe and our female dogs fit right in. Plus both dogs have been very maternal and nice to our cats. We also have less worries about dog to dog aggression on our walks. The owners of male dogs I meet, especially the larger breed ones tell me other male dogs try to challenge them and are usually relieved to find a Molly is a female.


----------

